# Costa Rica - Rooster, Snook, Mahi and SailFish - Gear Advice



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sails - A 13 is fine. The reel (lol) question is if there are marlin around. If yes then a 15 would be better. Can't go wrong with Sigler style flies. One thing I was shown years ago (and I don't know if they still do that) was to use the shooting head and about 50 ft of mono running line to provide lots of stretch. Followed by whatever backing you like. I use Jerry Brown 80# these days.
Roosters and Dorado - I'd prefer a 10 wt. Ghost tip should be fine. I have not fished roosters so no help on flies. Dorado tend to like bright stuff (yellows and reds). I would also have some Trey Combs type flies like sea habits (sardina and mackerel).
Snook - You could use anything from an 8-10. In fact there's nothing wrong with using the same rod as above. When I fished snook in Panama they wanted the fly down to I think a Ghost tip at a minimium. I used a 15' fast sinking tip since you move the fly pretty fast.

Have a blast!!!!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If it were me, my minimum would be an 8 a 10 and a 12wt rod (with a spare rod for each of the 10 and 12wts). If you do pick up a heavier rod than a 12 wt - you'll be hard pressed to find a use for it anywhere other than offshore (so your'e the one that will have to decide about that...).

I'd want spare lines for each size rod (floater only for the 8wt - a floater and a full sized intermediate for the 10wt, and at least one extra intermediate for that 12wt....). Among my extras I'd want with me would be enough extra backing to fill each of my reels (20lb for the 8wt, 30lb dacron for the 10wt, and 50lb gelspun for the 12wt...).

Hope this helps - you really won't know what you need until the end of your trip... It's very, very easy to buy stuff that will never get used, but if you need something you just won't find it where you're going to be fishing...


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Who did you book with?

I would do some research on seasons there. It might help you focus your energy a bit better. I know in Tamarinfo the sail season is our summer and in the Los Suenos area the sail season is winter. I have fished both this places during the opposite of sail season and had no luck. 

I think the rooster fishing is good up in Guanacaste all year and the Mahi are good while the rain lasts.

I was in Guanacaste at the beginning of December and we trolled within a few miles of shore and picked up little tuna looking things and a rooster of the beach.

Also, as you may know, the whole place is just awesome. Lots for everyone to do.


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the replies. 

ifsteve - yes, I've read up on the mono running line system you mentioned. Seems like the way to go and developed by Jake Jordan who apparently is Sailfish and Marlin Fly king - bases his sailfish and marlin school out of Guatemala. I have a Mako 9600 in the waiting for this trip that I picked up off a guy in Texas who was a reel junkie - got it for a decent price compared to what they cost currently - it was brand new, never used when I bought it. Have my eyes on the Sage Salt HD 13 Weight if I do choose to move up a rod size. Unfortunately, the T&T and Meridian options aren't 4 piece rods and will make for difficult transportation.

Good news is I have enough gear to bring back up rods, reels, Hatch Braid, etc.. I've been planning on starting trips like these for a while and knew that extra gear was essential if you are going to travel this far to fish. 

brokeoff - Booked with North Pacific Tours - Captain Mauricio. 24 foot panga. It was definitely hard to find a captain that could line things up for fly. Mostly just larger sport fishing boats for trolling, live bait, etc.. Based on the fishing calendar the captain gave me for the year - November is prime months for the four species mentioned. We plan to be in communication before I fly down so he can keep me up to date on what is fishing well.

lemaymiami - thanks for the heads up on the intermediate lines for snook - based on the 3-10 feet strike zone that the captain past along - I was thinking that would be the case too. Good news is I have enough gear to bring back up rods, reels, Hatch Braid, etc.. I've been planning on starting trips like these for a while and knew that extra gear was essential if you are going to travel this far to fish. Guess I am kind of a junkie like the Mako Reel guy.....

I'll post pics when I get back - should be a great trip and a huge learning experience.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've caught Pacific sails on 12 weight outfits and while a heavier one would be nice I don't think it's essential. Tube flies in pink/white and blue/white.

Dorado and roosters--10 weight will do the trick. There are some big boys down there. Agree with Steve on bright flies for dorado. Big Deceivers and EP Minnows. I caught my biggest on a big squid pattern.

Roosters like darker, natural colors. Finger mullet and sardines fakes.

Haven't tried snook there but it should be interesting. Have fun and give us a report!


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

Those Pacific Sails are nothing like the Atlantic Sailfish we have here. I would not go with less than the 13 Wt. 
The 24' Panga is cutting it close for offshore. I know seas are usually calm but they still have to run out some distance. I would want to be more comfortable but it probably means more money for a bigger boat.
Make sure you talk to the Captain and let him know what you are looking for. 
Baiting or teasing a Sailfish to the boat requires some coordination. Make sure you practice casting that heavy outfit before you leave. Casting distance is usually not far but you should be able to shoot at least 50' on land. Once you get on the water, casting distance will be less once you factor in the wind and that wet chicken of a fly. 
I would go with full sinking lines or heads for offshore. They shoot better and once you are out on the water, the boat drift and current don't really keep you line all that deep.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ChucktownMC said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Headed down to Costa Rica in early November and staying in the Guanacasta/Papagayo area. Lined up a guide that has taken out quite a bit of fly fisherman and knows the best fly oriented fishing grounds, though not a fly guy himself. Hard to find anything beyond that but think I found the most solid option in the area. He did provide a good amount of info on flies and gear to bring but I wanted to reach out to this community for some addition guidance.
> 
> ...


What are the exact rods you currently have from 8wt to 12wt? Reels? What lines for each rod (I know you mentioned BTT and Clear tips)? You tie flies?


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

Backwater - Embarrassing really - but I got a really good price on just about everything:

8 Weight - Meridian, Asquith, Edge Gamma Beta

9 Weight - Meridian, Sage X, Edge Gamma Beta

10 Weight - Meridian, NRX

11 Weight - Asquith, Edge Gamma Beta

12 Weight - NRX, Edge Gamma Beta

Reels:

8 - Tibor Everglades, Nautilus XL Max, Ross Evolution R Salt 7/8, Hatch 7+, Mako 9500

9/10 - Tibor Riptide QC, Tibor Signature 9/10, Nautilus CCFX-10/12, Mako 9550

11/12 - Tibor Signature 11-12S, Hatch 11+, Mako 9600

Lines:

Royal Wulff BTT and Ghost Tip across each weght

Other Lines in 8 - SA Summer Redfish, Rio Summer Redfish, Tropical Punch, Cortland Flats and Guide - Kind of got stuck on Royal Wulff because the line strips off the reel so well without coiling.

There is a 9 Weight DirectCore Flats Pro Clear Tip that was given to me somewhere too.

Rio Tarpon in 11 too.

I do not currently tie flies. I'm in the process of building a house and I'm extremely OCD about being organized with this kind of stuff and don't want to make the investment until I am settled in at the new house and home office/fishing den.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

Also have shone Bermuda Shorts for some of the rod weights.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Zika said:


> I've caught Pacific sails on 12 weight outfits and while a heavier one would be nice I don't think it's essential. Tube flies in pink/white and blue/white.


And it is the Pacific, not the North Atlantic. A 24 panga will be work just fine on most days. You don't have to run 40 miles offshore to catch sails in Costa Rica.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I have fished out of Ocotal beach, in November if I remember correctly (it’s been some years). I bought some Cam Sigler poppers/leaders for the trip, coincidentally I think they were the last poppers he tied before passing, so I’m glad to have them. I brought a 8 weight for piss anting from the shore & a Hardy 12 weight set up for offshore. The Hardy rig was lined with Rio Levithan. The 12 did well. 5 of us booked an old Bertram, only myself planned to fly fish. The Bertram captain brought another guy in for Pesca con La mosca. This hand was familiar with the bait & switch. Ended up with one sail in the spread for about 10 seconds, I wasn’t quick enough on the cast to capitalize. Conditions weren’t ideal, pretty nasty swells, & even nastier was everyone but me getting sick. That’s what late night booze & early morning scrambled eggs will get you. I was able to land a nice Mahi on one of the pink/white double popper head flies though. I mentioned the 12 did fine but one guy in the group hooked a LARGE black on gear. That fish would’ve trashed the 12 I’m afraid. I hope my rambling helps. I would be willing to send you a Cam fly if it might bring some luck to your fishing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

A guy I know was lucky enough to get a ride down central america way... and actually got a chance to toss flies at marlin (both blues and blacks)... He was told by the captain to back his drag to zero to have any chance at a marlin on fly. Sure enough, he actually gets hooked up on a 300lb black marlin (two points for beginners - a 300lb black is on the small side... and the biggest difference an angler will see is that the pectoral fins on a black are fixed and can't fold back into the body like a blue's will..) on a fly (his first ever -but this is a guy who really can beat a hundred pound tarpon on fly in around 12 minutes -something I've never been able to accomplish...).

Here's the lesson... upon hooking up, the line just screamed off his reel straight to the rear of the sportfisherman.. but in just moments that fish was actually jumping a hundred yards in front of the boat - while his backing was still screaming straight to the rear.... No, it didn't end well but the lesson about just how fast a marlin can go and how great the water pressure is on the line absolutely validated the advice not to have a bit of drag on that reel initially... 

I'm not ever likely to head that way but it would be a hoot to be the guy on the rod with something that fierce. We've got plenty of blue marlin here, and some of them are big fish.. What we don't have are the numbers to make trying with a fly rod much of a good choice....

Enjoy your trip and post up how it goes afterwards...


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

Thanks for all the insight everybody. Sitting around waiting to see what Florence brings us here in Charleston.

WillW - Thanks for the offer - I will definitely take you up on it! 

So I've decided to step up the rods I am bring and am going to invest in 13+ weight rod or two. Looking at both the Sage SALT HD 13 and 16 or the Scott Meridian 15. I can get a decent deal on either of them. Hard to find a lot of info around from actual users but talked to Jim at Scott about the 15 this morning and got a lot of good info. Unique extended straight cork grip vs Wells style for fighting purposes. Also, the use of both fiberglass in the base and graphite in the tip. Not sure how the BlueWater Salt HD's are built and need to give sage a call. I have read that they have incredible lifting power. Figured I would make the investment and it will give me excuses to find opportunities to use them. I travel for work and try to build fishing in to my schedule if it allows. 

Any thoughts from you guys on these rods or even the weights?

Thanks!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Backwater said:


> What are the exact rods you currently have from 8wt to 12wt? Reels? What lines for each rod (I know you mentioned BTT and Clear tips)? You tie flies?


The reason I asked this about the rods is to see what rods you are using and to see if they will match the conditions and the line. You could get away with your 12wt for sails, but if they don't have backups on-board, then a 13 will be sufficient for the backup. I'd have a floater on one rod (12wt) and a full sink line on the other rod (13wt).

Roosters? 9 & 10wts (depending on size of targeted fish). If on the beaches, snook can be mixed in with them. I'd be throwing lost tip (clear intermediate sink tip floaters) if that's what you have instead of the floaters. Same with snook. Have floaters packed in case your guide wants you to use surface flies. Personally, I'd be using full intermediates.

Snook? 8, 9 & 10, depending on size of flies needed to be thrown and size of fish. Again, lost tips but have one rod rigged with a floater for surface flies.

Have and use a stripping basket on foot if you can at all times, especially fishing the surf.


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

Backwater - Thanks. 

What intermediate lines are suggested? Cortland, Wulff, Rio, SA? 

Would Cortland Camo work in this water or is clear a better bet.

Thanks


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Talk to guys who have fought big fish about having a rod with a foregrip or those long grips.

IMO they are the wrong tools and they teach poor fighting techniques. A low rod angle using the power in the butt of the rod is where you should be fighting big fish and a foregrip, long grip, or placing your hand up on the blank all diminish the capability of the rod.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would also not rule out the tfo blue water series. They also have glass a little glass built into the butt section. Also a little easier on the wallet for a rodyour prolly not going to be using a lot.

I used the LD and baby blue water 12 and 10wt models for a while and they are pretty good rods. Never had an issue with them.

Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> Talk to guys who have fought big fish about having a rod with a foregrip or those long grips.
> 
> IMO they are the wrong tools and they teach poor fighting techniques. A low rod angle using the power in the butt of the rod is where you should be fighting big fish and a foregrip, long grip, or placing your hand up on the blank all diminish the capability of the rod.


THIS^^^

Amen brothah!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ChucktownMC said:


> Backwater - Thanks.
> 
> What intermediate lines are suggested? Cortland, Wulff, Rio, SA?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use the camo for bluewater, but works find for back country and deeper grass flats.

Wulff Intermediate and Cortland's "Clear Intermediate" lines are good. But I'd use those on the snook and roosters, same with tarpon. But for your 12/13 bluewater rods, I would go to a shooting head system that will have a floater, intermediate and a full sink/ fast sink line (even several sink heads with various sink rates). Your guide will advise you on what head to use. I like the Rio Leviathan for that (expensive but good), but haven't tried any other shooting head system lately, so I'm not sure what else to try, except I saw SA having one and I trust SA lines for being quality lines.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

What do you think of the edge gamma beta in 11&12?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> What do you think of the edge gamma beta in 11&12?


I was going to 1st say... "expensive!"

But just went on their website and they have a 1/2 off Black Friday factory direct sale. So I too would be interested in how they compare to his other rods. I mean, I've seen them and met Gary at a show and have always respected him in the past for the G.Loomis rods, but have never thrown these newer line up rods he brought to market a few years ago.


----------

